# *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,1000 lumens



## magicstone12 (Jun 25, 2015)

Edit: Possible shilling thread closed.
 FYI; While discussion threads are of course permitted, creating a thread by merely posting a website hyperlink & a 'file pic' is not an acceptable discussion opener.


----------



## hatman (Jun 25, 2015)

Cool looking but I wonder about the tint.

The tint on my 2014 PD35 is just ugly.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 25, 2015)

That is a matter of opinion honestly. .

I've two new PD35 (14) models, not a thing wrong with the tint.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I've two new PD35 (14) models, not a thing wrong with the tint.



Until you start comparing with a nice coolish-neutral 3D/3C tint...so, DON'T DO IT


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Until you start comparing with a nice coolish-neutral 3D/3C tint...so, DON'T DO IT


I like the PD35 tint better then my 4/7s by a long shot.

I'm honestly not a tint hunter/snob, though I prefer higher output and do not mind cold light, warm makes me sleepy. 

Ymmv of course, but there's nothing wrong with factory tint on the PD.
Though bud, you are a preferring tint customer, you've sold Zebras because of it right... Seems you painted yourself into a corner for preference and now it's all questionable IMO. 
I feel for you 😀😀😀

As my preferred is the last thing the pro's at CPF want, so that leaves more for me ftw!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I like the PD35 tint better then my 4/7s by a long shot.
> 
> I'm honestly not a tint hunter/snob, though I prefer higher output and do not mind cold light, warm makes me sleepy.
> 
> ...



I don't know about painting myself into a corner, but it sure makes buying lights less enjoyable having to pay up for a modded version 

I've returned to ZL if they are overly green or yellow. Any that I've sold were due to other reasons...trying them out...duplicates...etc

I just like when green leaves look like green leaves, skin looks like skin, gray concrete is gray instead of purplish, etc.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I don't know about painting myself into a corner, but it sure makes buying lights less enjoyable having to pay up for a modded version
> 
> I've returned to ZL if they are overly green or yellow. Any that I've sold were due to other reasons...trying them out...duplicates...etc


Yeah, sorry for poor figure of speech. 
You know what I mean though more or less. 

That's the trouble with lights you can't handle prior to ordering I guess, it'd be nice if others were on retail shelves like Fenix to try before one bites when you prefer a certain feature that is hard to quantify for so many.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 25, 2015)

I read the specs on this yesterday. It might be easier once you actually do it, but to me the UI of this light just seems overly complicated. That being said, I have never had a light with multiple sets of modes, so I have no experience to work with. What are other people's opinions?

Eagle


----------



## wjv (Jun 25, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> I read the specs on this yesterday. It might be easier once you actually do it, but to me the UI of this light just seems overly complicated. That being said, I have never had a light with multiple sets of modes, so I have no experience to work with. What are other people's opinions?
> 
> Eagle



Yup.

Downloaded the user manual and it wasn't clear if the light did/did-not have a momentary mode. It implied that the momentary mode was used for changing outputs (kinda like an LD10). But that could just be the poor English used in the manual that made it confusing. Instead of trying to make a dual purpose LE/Civilian light, I think they should have made a LE light and a separate civilian light (i.e. upgrade the 2014 edition).

If I was a cop I'd just stick to the Klarus XT11 (or similar).

I have to laugh when companies slap the label 'tactical" on a light just because it's bright and has a strobe. I could argue that a 1 lumen light could be just as "tactical" under certain conditions. Like when you need light but don't want to attract unwanted attention from some bad guys. . .

Well, I guess I'll use my tactical mouse to hit the "post reply" button that is being displayed on my tactical screen while I sit here in my tactical underwear. . . . .


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 25, 2015)

My original PD35 (pre 2014) puts out more than 1000 lumen when tested in an integrating sphere, actually more than the 2014. I like the tint in that one so I see no reason to change. Tactical Schmactical.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

wjv said:


> Instead of trying to make a dual purpose LE/Civilian light, I think they should have made a LE light and a separate civilian light (i.e. upgrade the 2014 edition).



Sounds good to me.

PD35 TAC: cool white, turbo/strobe/low, fully protruding switch

PD35 UE: coolish-neutral white 5000K, moon/low/med/high, slightly floodier. Yes, only 4 modes so my thumb doesn't get any worse from clicking 43,548 times/day. Recessed switch/scalloped tail cap to allow tail standing.


----------



## Doheny (Jun 26, 2015)

Fenix's answer to the Nitecore P20?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm struggling a bit with the manual also ... It looks like, even in tactical mode, the rear switch might toggle between turbo and strobe, if you press twice within a second. Which isn't acceptable tactical/defensive use UI behavior, IME. Otherwise, I definitely don't mind the "two sets of behavior, utility or tactical". But tactical UI needs to be designed correctly


----------



## techwg (Jun 26, 2015)

From what I have read, in non-tactical mode the rear button works like it always did on the PD35 original/2014. If you hold the side button for 3 seconds until it flashes to signify it toggled the operating mode, then it has no memory and always turns on as turbo. Then you half press like you used to with all the older style lights like the P3D CE to flip between the brightness/flashing modes.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 27, 2015)

techwg said:


> From what I have read, in non-tactical mode the rear button works like it always did on the PD35 original/2014. If you hold the side button for 3 seconds until it flashes to signify it toggled the operating mode, then it has no memory and always turns on as turbo.* Then you half press like you used to with all the older style lights like the P3D CE to flip between the brightness/flashing modes.*



There you go. My guess is that you can find exactly 0 trained people who feel that that is acceptable behavior in a tactical UI. Dang, all you need is to send one engineer to a single low-light class and they'll get a lot of insight as to the why's


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Well you have to enable that mode of operation, otherwise it works like the old PD35's. But if you wanted quick access to the strobe without this new TAC mode, you would have to fiddle around with the side button, whereas with this new one you can turn the light on, give it a quick button flick on the back and BOOM you have a blinding strobe. So you're not locked into this new rear switch UI if you do not want it.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 27, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> There you go. My guess is that you can find exactly 0 trained people who feel that that is acceptable behavior in a tactical UI. Dang, all you need is to send one engineer to a single low-light class and they'll get a lot of insight as to the why's


The amount of Leo that own the regular PD35 is of the charts by my guess, so anything faster to turbo is a bonus even if a little wonky.
I'm no Leo, so it doesn't matter to me, but the former mode was acceptable enough for many on this forum to buy the PD in its incarnation.

Not sure it's a con or just different.


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

I know a USA police officer who got a PD35 based on my recommendation and he loves it. He had some issues with the batteries he was using with the light not getting all of it's modes but aside from that battery issue he loves the light. So this new version would still give him the same functionality as before, only with the extra option of having that super quick access to strobe as well as turbo IF he wanted to put the light into TAC mode.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 27, 2015)

techwg said:


> Well you have to enable that mode of operation, otherwise it works like the old PD35's. But if you wanted quick access to the strobe without this new TAC mode, you would have to fiddle around with the side button, whereas with this new one you can turn the light on, give it a quick button flick on the back and BOOM you have a blinding strobe. So you're not locked into this new rear switch UI if you do not want it.



We may be misunderstanding each other. I'm speaking specifically of the tactical UI, which I'm perfectly fine with having enabled in advance. The UI requirements are pretty simple. In that mode, the behavior you describe is exactly what's unacceptable: needing and anticipating turbo, but if you hit the button "too soon" by the UI's standards, getting a different mode instead -- and this possibly happening over and over as you flash and move. You're exactly right -- without that behavior, you wouldn't have quick access to strobe, which is a deficiency of the UI ... breaking acceptable tactical UI behavior, to make up for deficiencies elsewhere, isn't the way to address this. If I had to choose one, I'd pick no strobe + actual tactical UI, over gimmicky non-functional UI + instant strobe


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 27, 2015)

But if you are quick tapping button for pulses of bright light, the worst you'll do is hit strobe for a second which is same output as turbo and is doing same thing as flashing turbo manually right?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> But if you are quick tapping button for pulses of bright light, the worst you'll do is hit strobe for a second which is same output as turbo and is doing same thing as flashing turbo manually right?



It just takes some competent low-light training and a little force-on-force to see why this isn't so, or why no instructor I've ever received training from, or any discussion from high-level trainers like SF Institute, or even from the big Low Light LEO thread from here (where did that thread go?) would want to work this way ... each situation is different and dynamic, and you can't predict in advance how long you'll be tapping the button for, so reliability and consistency become most important.


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> It just takes some competent low-light training and a little force-on-force to see why this isn't so, or why no instructor I've ever received training from, or any discussion from high-level trainers like SF Institute, or even from the big Low Light LEO thread from here (where did that thread go?) would want to work this way ... each situation is different and dynamic, and you can't predict in advance how long you'll be tapping the button for, so reliability and consistency become most important.


In that case you need 2 lights. A purposefully low light and one purposefully high light. Makes less sense to me when you can carry 1 light. I leave my PD35 in turbo or burst mode by default. If I only need a lower power or I really NEED to use a lower light, I simply put my hand over the bezel and take the 2 seconds it takes to re-configure the brightness. That is no different with either UI style. One size won't fit all, which is why you have modes. Just prioritize what you want your light to start on by default.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 27, 2015)

The tactical interface is the same as it was on my streamlight strion (if I am understanding it correctly). I cannot tell you how many times I double tapped that and ended up in strobe. That being said it became second nature to then simply tap it again and turn it off.

This is starting to make me wish I had known about this light a month ago.

Eagle


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> The tactical interface is the same as it was on my streamlight strion (if I am understanding it correctly). I cannot tell you how many times I double tapped that and ended up in strobe. That being said it became second nature to then simply tap it again and turn it off.
> 
> This is starting to make me wish I had known about this light a month ago.
> 
> Eagle



I have been holding out ever since I bought my original PD35 for a light like this  You can always buy yourself one when it comes out .

Based on the specs can someone guestimate what the beam profile will be like? More spot or more floody?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 27, 2015)

techwg said:


> In that case you need 2 lights. A purposefully low light and one purposefully high light. Makes less sense to me when you can carry 1 light. I leave my PD35 in turbo or burst mode by default. If I only need a lower power or I really NEED to use a lower light, I simply put my hand over the bezel and take the 2 seconds it takes to re-configure the brightness. That is no different with either UI style. One size won't fit all, which is why you have modes. Just prioritize what you want your light to start on by default.



You really really don't ... you just need one light with a UI that meets the minimum requirements, and there are plenty out there. Still, I can agree to disagree, and if it meets your needs, great. For anyone who has had training, I'm highlighting a UI behavior that is different from what IMO is widespread consensus, so they can make a clear-eyed decision on this light.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 27, 2015)

I speculated that a stronger flood over throw or hot spot, but probably negligible in real world use.

Eagles, you got two hands, two lights, what problem?
lol

I'm going to get one, my PD35 collection will grow to three.☺
(Could be four, I can hold two in each hand well enough)

Seriously though, might be a twin purchase, what the heck, I sleep better.

Have a great one.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thinking my current PD35 might get religated to weapon light. That is one where I can set the brightness and forget about it.


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> Thinking my current PD35 might get religated to weapon light. That is one where I can set the brightness and forget about it.


So you are saying the PD35 is not suitable for you any more? What changed and what is this perfect UI you speak of?


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jun 27, 2015)

My light's primary role is as in a personal protection role (see danger/blind somebody). As such I want the light to turn on in turbo. With my current light that simply means that I have to make sure I turned it off while in turbo. With the new light I could just leave it in tactical mode and on in turbo would be automatic. 

Does what I have work? Yes.
Would this new light work better? Yes

Eagle


----------



## techwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> My light's primary role is as in a personal protection role (see danger/blind somebody). As such I want the light to turn on in turbo. With my current light that simply means that I have to make sure I turned it off while in turbo. With the new light I could just leave it in tactical mode and on in turbo would be automatic.
> 
> Does what I have work? Yes.
> Would this new light work better? Yes
> ...


Nice. I can't wait to get a new light. It's been far too long.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 28, 2015)

Would have been nice if they had but a true economy mode of less than 1 lumen on it. After the release of the CL25R I thought maybe they had realized what people wanted.


----------



## techwg (Jun 28, 2015)

I would like a 1 lumen mode, but not if it replaces the 9 lumen. If it was an added thing I would love that.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

techwg said:


> I would like a 1 lumen mode, but not if it replaces the 9 lumen. If it was an added thing I would love that.


Could lose the strobe mode for the low lumen IMO.


----------



## techwg (Jun 28, 2015)

I could but many might not.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

It's be easier to do on new model with separate user modes. 
Not so much our model.


----------



## techwg (Jun 29, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> It's be easier to do on new model with separate user modes.
> Not so much our model.



Maybe. It would be nice to have 1 lumen for reading, but I have a feeling that the LED is not as efficient at lower brightnesses.


----------



## techwg (Jun 29, 2015)

With the statement: "Uses Cree XP-L (V5) LED" do we have any expectation as to the tint? Neutral/warm/cool/etc?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2015)

techwg said:


> With the statement: "Uses Cree XP-L (V5) LED" do we have any expectation as to the tint? Neutral/warm/cool/etc?


Cool. Fenix generally uses Cool White leds. Only neutral in Limited/special editions, or in lanterns.


----------



## techwg (Jun 29, 2015)

Hmm, well either way as long as it's not a sickly green I will be happy.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 29, 2015)

Its a pretty cool white. With a surprisingly lower amount of purple going off my XP-L experience. I knew Fenix was gonna drop an XP-l PD35 bomb. Sorry Fenix Im broke as a joke right now and already have to many lights. Will wait to see a YT vid to hopefully show it do things that make it stick out from such a crowded class of lights.


----------



## radiopej (Jun 29, 2015)

Seems to me that once in tactical mode, it's single press for turbo, double press for strobe, triple press for low. It doesn't stop being a forward clicky, so I don't see why you wouldn't have momentary for each mode. It reminds me of the Olight UI which I like, mixed with EagleTac. The only downsides to me are the lack of moonlight in the outdoor mode, CW instead of NW and no tail standing. The lack of tail standing makes sense at least, so the tail switch is easier to hit. Not adding moonlight doesn't make sense once you've added 2 mode groups.


----------



## techwg (Jun 29, 2015)

radiopej said:


> Seems to me that once in tactical mode, it's single press for turbo, double press for strobe, triple press for low. It doesn't stop being a forward clicky, so I don't see why you wouldn't have momentary for each mode. It reminds me of the Olight UI which I like, mixed with EagleTac. The only downsides to me are the lack of moonlight in the outdoor mode, CW instead of NW and no tail standing. The lack of tail standing makes sense at least, so the tail switch is easier to hit. Not adding moonlight doesn't make sense once you've added 2 mode groups.



Agreed, when you put it that way. They could put a true eco 1 lumen mode on outdoor and the 8 lumen on tactical low. Not sure if it would be popular but it would be doable for them.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive read where Fenix has said that adding more base around the tails witch would interfere with switch access which I guess kinda makes sense in a purely tactical way. Ive also read that in order to add a 1 lumen or sub lumen mode they would have to redesign all the electronics? Wouldnt that be something Vinh could do in 20 minutes? Hmmm think Ill ask


----------



## radiopej (Jun 30, 2015)

They use constant current so they may have to rework the drivers a bit to optimise... which is kind of the point of being a company that makes things.

I'm not sure how the DriverVN works but he pretty much has everything covered.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 30, 2015)

radiopej said:


> Not adding moonlight doesn't make sense once you've added 2 mode groups.



I'm wondering the same thing. Lack of moonlight mode is the dealbreaker for me. Maybe they're selling so well even without it they don't have a need to go and spend time on reworking the drivers and so on. I can't believe it's that hard to just add to an existing cicuit, but on the otherhand, I've read e.g. Armytek having troubles with their moonlight modes in some of their headlamps (output varies a lot depending on the sample).


----------



## techwg (Jun 30, 2015)

For me, a moonlight mode is not a deal maker or breaker. It would be nice as a convenience thing so I could read in the dark, but realistically I rarely even read in any situations as it is, let alone in the dark. So to me, my lights are mainly "I need to see where I am going, hmm do I need super power brightness or will something lower do?". So a low of 8-10 lumens and a medium of 60~ is perfect for me. As long as I have piercing good range light when I need it and lower intensity for times where I really don't need that level of throw-brightness and would rather save battery life I'm good.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not missing moon light on mine honestly.

I don't use a 1000 lumen PD for bed duty, I use a smaller light.

This could only be a problem for someone with only one flashlight, not sure why it's a issue here, for anyone lol.

There's no holy grail of lights IMO, not even HDS, no one light covers everything. It just saying going to happen.
It also goes against everything this forum if about, lights for specific roles, not trying to do it all.

This can be expanded upon but I think the general thought is clear, missing moonlight is not a deal breaker on a 1000 lumen floody thrower.
On a tiny light sure it is, one marketed for very low light conditions sure, but if you've a monster light and it does moonlight too, I suspect very deeply, it's not doing either high output or low output the best it can. In other words, it's not very efficient at one end of the spectrum.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 30, 2015)

techwg said:


> For me, a moonlight mode is not a deal maker or breaker.



I was working on a festival last week and found the moonlight mode of my Thrunite TN12 very useful when I had to go through my stuff in a room that was full of my sleeping co-workers. I'm afraid 9 lm might have been enough to wake them up.

I'm going to work with them and security again on another festival next month. I think I'll carry the light with moonlight mode when we're at our camp and my Olight M22 (with HI selected) when I'm working with the security. Even though the triple-tap-for-strobe ui of M22 isn't even near to useful, it's better than to press-and-hold-for-strobe ui of my TN12. I like that I can change from low to hi by double tapping the tailswitch if it was to come out on low. 

Most likely I'm not going to need the strobe mode. Last year I needed to use the TN12 only to stop a group of 4 teenagers that we're on the wrong side of the fence by blinding them with the HI mode. Now isn't that tactical use of a flashlight?! I may have been EDCing a tactical flashlight whole year without knowing it!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 30, 2015)

Not having a moonlight mode doesn't bug me. It is having to cycle through so many outputs just to get to where I want that bugs me. Believe it or not, I have always liked the look, or rather the body construction of the PD35 and have always wanted to buy one but it is always the UI that puts me off. A smart UI in my opinion should let users select the required output before switching it on, or at the very least be predictable. Let it either turn on in high output only or lowest output only. Adding a mode memory is kind of silly as it will force the user to have to either

a) remember to click to his favorite output before switching it off, or

b) remember when his last output was before he switched it off.

Does a tactical light really function in this way?

Depending on how and what situation you would require a moon mode, having to cycle through so many much brighter outputs before reaching moon mode is to me counterintuitive. I would have blinded myself before getting to moon mode.

Having said all these, I kind of liked the size of the PD35 series and might even consider picking one up just for use on the highest output. My main EDC now is always a HDS rotary and I think the high output will be a good compliment to the HDS.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 30, 2015)

I wouldn't object to having my lights come on at low, but for lights with mode memory, I always set them to the lowest output before turning them off. That's almost always what I'll want them to come on at, especially when my eyes are used to the dark.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ive had 4 PD35's. The first ones were my favorites. The 2014's tint was to cool. This XP-L BETTER be a 1150 lumen sleeper monster that has an improved enough reflector to move the PD/UC35's huge hot spot and flood beam profile forward without compromising it if they really want to impress me enough to buy it. The de domed XP-L Hi would have been incrdible. Warmer tint again, MUCH further range with a close to orginial beam profile. A selectable/programmable 1 lumen mode would have been icing on the cake. Come on Fenix these things sell themselves enough as it is already actually make a true next gen PD35 for once and not another rehash although the steel selector switch is sweet. Who am I kidding Ill have one next week


----------



## techwg (Jul 1, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Ive had 4 PD35's. The first ones were my favorites. The 2014's tint was to cool. This XP-L BETTER be a 1150 lumen sleeper monster that has an improved enough reflector to move the PD/UC35's huge hot spot and flood beam profile forward without compromising it if they really want to impress me enough to buy it. The de domed XP-L Hi would have been incrdible. Warmer tint again, MUCH further range with a close to orginial beam profile. A selectable/programmable 1 lumen mode would have been icing on the cake. Come on Fenix these things sell themselves enough as it is already actually make a true next gen PD35 for once and not another rehash although the steel selector switch is sweet. Who am I kidding Ill have one next week



Lol, yes you will. Soon as I scratch together some un-spoken for funds I will be getting one. Earliest convenience.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 3, 2015)

mine is due in the mail on Monday. For now I am predicting Fenix to really win over the class yet again through their placement and tuning of the XP-L and any reflector mods they may have done. Predict an actual output of around 1100 lumens on turbo. Will be buying the expensive new Olight 3600mah 18650 just for this light aqueeze as much run time out at the upper power levels as I can. I predict it will get hot quick on turbo of course as it doesnt have all the extra metal behind the reflector teh UC35 has. Have an XP-L V5 ET T25C2 that is an amazing tint, profile and all around performer all without any harsh purple to it I predict the TAC should be pretty close in tint which is great


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2015)

I am thinking of getting one right now just for kicks. Add an XP-L HI in there and I will be all over it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> mine is due in the mail on Monday. For now I am predicting Fenix to really win over the class yet again through their placement and tuning of the XP-L and any reflector mods they may have done. Predict an actual output of around 1100 lumens on turbo. Will be buying the expensive new Olight 3600mah 18650 just for this light aqueeze as much run time out at the upper power levels as I can. I predict it will get hot quick on turbo of course as it doesnt have all the extra metal behind the reflector teh UC35 has. Have an XP-L V5 ET T25C2 that is an amazing tint, profile and all around performer all without any harsh purple to it I predict the TAC should be pretty close in tint which is great


Tell us about the tint when you receive yours. I am at the verge of getting one but am feeling indecisive.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 3, 2015)

oh will dftly do! Currently my 3 other XP-L V5 lights are the Thrinite CW TN4A, Jetbeam 3m Pro and ET T25c2. The tint out of the Thrunite is much more neutral than the other two lights and has that crazy tint shifting yellow green corona. The Jetbeam and ET though put out searingly bright but solid beam profiles with no artifacts. Tints out the Jetbeam and ET Match very well they are very white yet without any harsh purples or blues. Both lights have a touch above average throw for their size which I predict the TAC will as well. Will post pics. Unless your stuck on the more neutral original "850" PD35's I am going to predict quite a winner from Fenix with a well tuned emitter/reflector for usual PD35 huge hot spot and bright usable spill that is a touch diffuse but still plenty solid that throws a few meters more. Oh I just got the XP-L Jetbeam WL-S2 and its beam is just not done well. Its narrow and even with two RCR's powering it I do not believe the light is seeing 950 lumens at max. Range for it is rated high but comes up short in use. I am quite sure the TAC35 will be much better


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2015)

Haha! Thanks for your reply. I couldn't wait and just placed an order with hkequipment. Hope I will not be disappointed with the beam. I still wish an XP-L HI was used in this light for the added throw, but whatever. I love floody lights too.


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 5, 2015)

techwg said:


> Maybe. It would be nice to have 1 lumen for reading, but I have a feeling that the LED is not as efficient at lower brightnesses.



It seems that only CL25R has one lumen output.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

my TAC shows up today! Will try for beam shots as long as it doesnt rain. My XP-L HI module for my T25C2 shows up today as well gonna be an awesome XP-L night


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> my TAC shows up today! Will try for beam shots as long as it doesnt rain. My XP-L HI module for my T25C2 shows up today as well gonna be an awesome XP-L night


Great! Can't wait to see what your opinion is on the light. If it's possible, maybe a side by side beam shot showing the throw between the two? I know it is two different lights and it's an apple to orange comparison but it will be nice to see the difference in throw nevertheless.


----------



## kandiklover (Jul 6, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> I read the specs on this yesterday. It might be easier once you actually do it, but to me the UI of this light just seems overly complicated. That being said, I have never had a light with multiple sets of modes, so I have no experience to work with. What are other people's opinions?
> 
> Eagle



I agree with the UI comment. I would just stick to regular PD35. Nice that the option is there though for people who would want it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ill do what I can all depends upon the weather. Got a 70 yard wide back yard so I can get some decent shots. Yes apples to oranges the XP-L HI ET module is 33000 candela. Im thinking the only similarity will be that good XP-L tint thats bright white with no artifacts and no harsh purple or blues in the tints. My XP-L V5 ET T25C2, XP-L V5 Jetbeam 3M Pro and Jetbeam XP-L V5 WL-S2 all put out glorious searingly bright white tint and solid defined beam profiles with zero artifacts without a hint of harsh purples or blues Im quite happy with them and cant wait for the mail to show up and for it to get dark.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Ill do what I can all depends upon the weather. Got a 70 yard wide back yard so I can get some decent shots. Yes apples to oranges the XP-L HI ET module is 33000 candela. Im thinking the only similarity will be that good XP-L tint thats bright white with no artifacts and no harsh purple or blues in the tints. My XP-L V5 ET T25C2, XP-L V5 Jetbeam 3M Pro and Jetbeam XP-L V5 WL-S2 all put out glorious searingly bright white tint and solid defined beam profiles with zero artifacts without a hint of harsh purples or blues Im quite happy with them and cant wait for the mail to show up and for it to get dark.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 6, 2015)

Is there room for me?



Thank you
-Chuck


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 6, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Is there room for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's all pray for good weather so our dear CelticCross74 could take beam shots for us.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

man its almost 9pm here and the mail still hasnt come yet! Come on USPS its getting dark already!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

after 9pm now and my light is still "out for delivery". Ive seen USPS show up as late as 10pm before but Im starting to think my package is still sitting in the mail truck parked back at my sloppy post office. Have 3400mah cell freshly charged and ready to go and its not raining damnit come on


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

well its almost 10:30pm and as of 8:15am this morning my TAC was out for delivery. Guess Ill have to swing by the post office in the am....sloppy USPS


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you get your parcel soon. Could they have left you a collection slip when you weren't home?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> well its almost 10:30pm and as of 8:15am this morning my TAC was out for delivery. Guess Ill have to swing by the post office in the am....sloppy USPS



Yeah, I'm still waiting on a package...says "Delivered" but clearly it was not. We'll see what happens today.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

now dealing with USPS customer service. Strange that the tracking status did not change until today and when it did it said delivered at mailbox at 5:02pm. No USPS mail truck was anywhere near my mailbox at that time. This is BS. Shall see what happens with USPS customer service


----------



## scs (Jul 7, 2015)

My last USPS package, as a measure of extra security and reassurance, chose signature required at delivery, to a business address. What did USPS do? Made a deliver attempt at 2 o'clock on a Saturday afternoon, when no one was there, then labeled the package "UNDELIVERABLE AS ADDRESSED."
Took me 3 phone calls and 1.5 hours to track it down, intercepting it before it got returned to sender.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

this is maddening. My post office is incompetent. This is not the first time they have mis delivered or not delivered. Im going to lose it just spoke with USPS CS on the phone. Now a carrier supervisor is supposed to get back to me in 2 or 3 days. Im thinking lazy sloppy USPS delivery person realized they missed one package that was still on the truck when they finished the route and got back to the post office and is just to lazy to properly update the tracking thus possibly getting in trouble with their boss and updated tracking at the beginning of todays route by falsely updating the number as delivered. Maybe it will mysteriously appear in todays mail I will be waiting and watching. Either that or some body else altogether just got a very nice new TAC PD35 they never knew existed.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> ...some body else altogether just got a very nice new TAC PD35 they never knew existed.



ehhh, how many AAs does this thing take :thinking:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

oh man...lol..now also working with the retailer (Fenix Store) CS and so far they have been quick in their response and are attempting to further assist me. Kudos to Fenix Store, coal in lazy sloppy USPS stocking for Christmas. Luckily the package was insured so we shall see how that works out. In the mean time I am also waiting on my ET T25C2 XP-L HI module that is due to be delivered today and am also very much looking forward to. Am waiting for USPS to deliver and will attempt to speak with the delivery person.


----------



## Novan3 (Jul 7, 2015)

I need this light like Greece needs another stimulus package.


----------



## rb765 (Jul 7, 2015)

I just got the regular PD35 and my one complaint is that it doesn't not have a momentary turbo like the new one does. I might have to bite the bullet and get the new tac one too.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

momentary turbo? All you gotta do with the PD35 is half press the tail switch for momentary on


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

..going to have to file an insurance claim it looks like. Fenix Store CS says its going to be hard to prove as USPS updated the tracking number as delivered to mailbox at 5:02pm....the day AFTER said supposed delivery. I had eyes on my mail box from 4:30 onwards there was no USPS truck anywhere near my mail box. They delivered a single piece of junk mail earlier in the day. Dont they actually have to have a physical tracking label to scan in the first place? So how did it get updated? What did they scan? Was hoping itd mysteriously show up in todays mail but did not. Was also expecting another package today that did not show. Cannot wait to deal with the carrier supervisor in 2 or 3 days when they are supposed to get back to me.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 7, 2015)

That sucks my friend. I understand exactly how you felt. All the hopes and later major disappointment. Hope you get your light soon.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 7, 2015)

At least the lost something that was replaceable.

Eagle


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 8, 2015)

my XP-L HI ET module was also due yesterday with the TAC. Tracking shows no updates after the 4th and the delivery date has not been updated from the 6th. Guess its easier for my USPS route driver to visit one dumpster than deliver to 50 homes. Opening another case file with USPS tomorrow. Going to end up filing insurance on both the TAC and the module. This should be fun....


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> my XP-L HI ET module was also due yesterday with the TAC. Tracking shows no updates after the 4th and the delivery date has not been updated from the 6th. Guess its easier for my USPS route driver to visit one dumpster than deliver to 50 homes. Opening another case file with USPS tomorrow. Going to end up filing insurance on both the TAC and the module. This should be fun....


That sucks CC.

Odd, my mailman never showed today.
Had a parcel show up yesterday, but nothing today for the entire neighborhood.


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jul 8, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That sucks CC.
> 
> Odd, my mailman never showed today.
> Had a parcel show up yesterday, but nothing today for the entire neighborhood.



Alien Abduction


----------



## Doheny (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate to suggest it CC, but are there other CPF members local to you who know your real name and could find out where you live? Do you have a regular mailbox that anyone can get into or is it a communal type that requires a key?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 8, 2015)

yes there are several CPFers in my area actually. None know my address though. Spoke with the delivery supervisor today and got the expected "it shows it was delivered at that time thus it was" line. I made it clear that that days delivery happened before 4:30 and all I got was a piece of junk mail. Sure it got delivered....to somebody elses mailbox. USPS is now supposedly going to look at the trucks GPS location at the time in question. By 5:02pm the mail truck should show at least blocks away from my address at least. Now filing the insurance claim and am having to fill out an affidavit to further the claim and investigation. Maybe whomever it was misdelivered to might be nice enough to bring it to USPS attention that they got some one elses package. Its not a huge loss its just the point of it all. Should insurance claim fail and USPS GPS records magically show the mail truck at my address at that time Im pretty much screwed. Next step is to go to the post office and speak with the postmaster whom I am sure will give me all the same BS. I will ask to actually see the GPS record of the truck at my address at that time should they say it was. Should all that fail I will order another TAC only this time with signature required. Learned a lesson here. Anything else I ever order is going to be signature only...


----------



## Doheny (Jul 8, 2015)

Ugh. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fenix Store has really stepped up and is sending me another TAC out of good faith. They are trying to file the claim and the post office isnt calling them back. I should hopefully get my new TAC an a couple of days. My ET XP-L HI mysteriously showed up yesterday so Im pretty happy about now having a pocket Javelot. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm sorry you're going through this, but I appreciate you keeping us posted. I've found that the USPS leaves packages in random spots like on the porch, inside the screen door, etc. and it's valuable to know what to expect if a package disappears. It seems unfair that they can toss an insured package on the porch, in plain sight of the sidewalk and road, and then blame me when someone steals it before I get home from work. However, based on your posts, it sounds like that's exactly what would happen. Yet another nail in the coffin of the USPS, not that they care.


----------



## Doheny (Jul 9, 2015)

Does stuff from the Fenix store come in a "plain brown wrapper' or does the return address say Fenix on it?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 9, 2015)

Says Fenix Store. Idk about plain brown wrapper though. USPS claims to have delivered it to my mailbox. If it was delivered it was not to my mailbox but someone elses. I also suspect theft as they actually have to have the physical label to scan in order to update then somehow fixed the date time of delivery yet the scan was done the next morning. I could easily consult my lawyer and drag USPS to court but I dont have the time. Fenix Store also suspect theft and saw the suspicious update themselves they are trying to get ahold of the postmaster of my post office over filing a claim but he wont call them back. Corrupt to the core. Next time I am home when the mail truck come I will speak with the driver and let them know of my issue and that I am watching whenever I order something via USPS. Lastly a good friend of mine is a USPS delivery man and he said USPS trucks do not have GPS. So when I spoke with the delivery supervisor on the phone he said hed track where the USPS truck was at that time at that date was a straight lie. Learned a valuable lesson. I will get my light in a few days fortunately through the good graces and excellent CS of Fenix Store but from now on its signature required all the way. New ET XP-L HI drop in for my T25C2 totally rocks. Finally had that mysteriously show up 2 days after it was supposed to.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 9, 2015)

Amazing!! My light mysteriously showed up in my mailbox today! Contacted Fenix Store and let them know. Initial impressions are when Fenix says 1000 lumens they mean it! Almost white XP-L V5 goodness no harsh purples or blues zero beam artifacts. Same huge PD35 hot spot with a touch more definition to it. Huge bright spill. Modes are very well spaced. Using the "outdoor" mode really dont have a need to use the tactical set up but will try it out. YAAAAYYY! USPS still lied through their teeth over this though....


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 9, 2015)

Good news 

I've had post office tracking show something as delivered and then it doesn't show up until the next day. I assume they scan it on the truck, and then forget to bring it in, so it's rolling around the truck until the carrier notices it again. I've also had lights show as arriving tomorrow, when I'm already using them. USPS tracking is immensely unreliable in my opinion.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 9, 2015)

Congratulations CelticCross74! Glad all your nightmares are finally over. Seems like you are going to love the PD35 TAC. I love it when you said, "Almost white XP-L V5 goodness no harsh purples or blues zero beam artifacts."

Could you confirm if the output switching on the tactical mode is done via the rear clicky switch?

Can't wait to see you post a beam shot.


----------



## tango44 (Jul 10, 2015)

Do you have real pics of the light yet?
Thank you.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2015)

as long as it does not rain tonight I will post pics. Output switching on tactical mode is solely done via tail switch. Goes Turbo strobe low in that order. Press and hold side switch for 3 seconds the light will flash 3 times to confirm switch to outdoor mode and vice a versa. Outdoor mode spacing is awesome I like it a lot. Vs my UC35 the beam is actually a bit more narrow. Hot spot on UC noticeably larger. The TAC does indeed have better throw though.


----------



## techwg (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks CC74! I am excited. So far it's been quite positive from what you've shared. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 10, 2015)

Just for the record, there's a few of us looking forward to beam shots.
+1


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2015)

setting up tripods now. Waiting for darkness. Will be comparing to ET T25C2 XP-L V5, Jetbeam XP-L V5 WL-S2...waiting for darkness


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 10, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> setting up tripods now. Waiting for darkness. Will be comparing to ET T25C2 XP-L V5, Jetbeam XP-L V5 WL-S2...waiting for darkness


No old versus new?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2015)

Starting out tonight with the new TAC. Will add shots from the other 35 tomorrow and possibly shots from my other XP-L V5 lights for comparison. Still just have the back yard and my house to work with. So here is the TAC on full blast. Edit to add that the light is much brighter in person.

















Looking down the TAC on full blast


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2015)

the TAC is searingly bright. Its hard to find the side switch in the dark. The tactical mode really does seem a perfect set up for night ops. The most accessible tail switch in the 35 series so far. Gets hot pretty quick. Strobe is devastating. For general use I am still preferring the UC35 for now as the TAC beam does indeed throw further but the end result is a thinner beam profile. TAC still has a larger than normal hot spot its just not big and fat like the UC/PD35. Im a huge fan of the UC35 I feel its the best light in the category due to its output and superior heat sinking with all that extra metal behind the reflector. Am going to EDC the TAC for a few days see how it does. A worthy addition to the 35 family. In hand feel is high quality. Regulation is excellent. I dont have any measuring tools to show it but I see full blast going past 5 minutes before any visually noticeable change even begins to take effect. Build quality of my TAC is dead on perfect. If you need a truly dedicated tactical light(all you nightwalkers/joggers etc)this thing nails it to the wall. Two instant clicks to strobe through a switch you cant miss under duress and in the dark.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2015)

I cannot look at the strobe long enough to tell weather its a steady frequency or a fast-slow-fast deal. This is THE strobe master of the class. I live along a dangerous stretch of highway and frequently find myself in bad surroundings. Busting out the mega strobe on the TAC could come in handy. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you CC.

Looks like a similar hot spot with slightly less spill, I like that.
Cone of light.

Looking forward to versus, thanks.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a nice beam CC74. Starting to like it even though I have yet to receive mine. Just a quick question. On tactical mode does the light reset back to high every time after switching it off for a couple of seconds, or does it cycle to the next output? I understand there is mode memory on the outdoors mode, but is there mode memory on tactical as well? I am intending to use this light more of as a fill in EDC role for power whereas the HDS would handle all other low power needs so I would want it to come on in max output every time unless I change it.


----------



## ven (Jul 11, 2015)

Great pics mr cross,thanks for sharing


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 11, 2015)

meh they could have been better. Looks like its going to rain all day today. Was going to take UC35 shots for comparison....also need to note that my neat yet cheap little Canon just cant seem to handle how bright these lights are. The TAC is actually much brighter in person than they are in my pics


----------



## rb765 (Jul 12, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> momentary turbo? All you gotta do with the PD35 is half press the tail switch for momentary on



Half press will get you whatever level it is set for. I like keeping mine on medium which works fine for most tasks. However, the new light let's you do a momentary turbo which is nice to use on Mr Badguy to let him know you mean business. Also, a quick hit of 1000 lumens let's you change position and draw before they re-orientate.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 12, 2015)

waiting for camera battery to charge to take UC35 comparison shots....charged,







pics came out terrible the light is far far brighter in person


----------



## BossAholic (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for taking these pics. How noticeable is the tint difference, if any, between the uc35 xml2 vs the XPL led in the pd35 Tac?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

pretty noticeable actually. The TAC has a purple leaning white tint as the UC35 seems NW in comparison. As for output Id say they are about dead even at 1000 lumens give or take 20. I still prefer the big fat beam out of the UC and its big fat hot spot. The TAC is indeed growing on me though it seems to throw farther but the candela is the same for both lights. Must be an optical illusion due to the TACs smaller more well defined hot spot


----------



## Doheny (Jul 13, 2015)

**NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*

I found a review on Amazon saying it gets way too hot after five minutes on turbo. Have you experienced anything similar?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



Doheny said:


> I found a review on Amazon saying it gets way too hot after five minutes on turbo. Have you experienced anything similar?


Not surprising considering how thin the body is. The heat has to travel somewhere but it is a good sign that the heat sinking is good.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



Doheny said:


> I found a review on Amazon saying it gets way too hot after five minutes on turbo. Have you experienced anything similar?


That is a by-product of high output lighting. 

At five minutes the light steps down to next level of around 550-600 lumens. But can be used again in turbo if you need it by forcing it to run hot, though without cooling it's not advisable to do a lot. 

All high output lights get quite warm about five minute mark and need to step down power levels to cool a little.
It's normal. At least all the small lights like this do and smaller lights.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*

CelticCross74, thanks for doing all the beam shots. I doubt I will be receiving mine anytime soon because HKEquipment only sent out my light on 10th July despite ordering it a week ago on the 3rd. Would it be possible for you to do a beam shot comparison between both the UC35 and the PD35 TAC using the same camera settings if possible, similar scene, both individually and side by side? I would like to see the beam pattern on both if it's not too troublesome? Of course only if you are free to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Doheny (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



WarRaven said:


> That is a by-product of high output lighting.
> 
> At five minutes the light steps down to next level of around 550-600 lumens. But can be used again in turbo if you need it by forcing it to run hot, though without cooling it's not advisable to do a lot.
> 
> ...



That's what I figured. Five minutes is a long time to run on turbo. I would think ideally one would light up what he's looking for/at then go lower. I'm guessing if it's TAC mode it steps down to low?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



Doheny said:


> That's what I figured. Five minutes is a long time to run on turbo. I would think ideally one would light up what he's looking for/at then go lower. I'm guessing if it's TAC mode it steps down to low?


Good question though I bet it steps down to a intermediary level of around 600.
My 2014 models were not rated by SB, though the 850 (2013) model dropped to around 560 lumen after turbo times out. 
Edit to add, though that model put out more then it was rated for so this may not hold true with mine an newest version. 


So I'm a guessing around 600ish on Tac in tactical mode?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*

pjandyho my cheap little Canon is set to full auto settings for all shots. The lights are so bright I dont think the camera can really handle it hence I have to edit them heavily to get them close to looking like they actually do in person. Ive only got two tripods one for the camera one for the light so side by side would be hard to do. Luckily Ive got a long tall white fence around my back yard that shows beam profiles pretty well. Barring rain Ill have it done tonight. Getting the pics off the camera onto my PC and through editing takes awhile so they wont be up till near midnight. HKEquipment sounds half assed if it took them that long to send it to you. Highly recommend Fenix Store.com for all your Fenix needs.

Amazon reviewer sounds new to high output lights. Of course the lights get hot after a few minutes! Have yet to get a light in the TAC class of lights that gets to hot to hold.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



CelticCross74 said:


> pjandyho my cheap little Canon is set to full auto settings for all shots. The lights are so bright I dont think the camera can really handle it hence I have to edit them heavily to get them close to looking like they actually do in person. Ive only got two tripods one for the camera one for the light so side by side would be hard to do. Luckily Ive got a long tall white fence around my back yard that shows beam profiles pretty well. Barring rain Ill have it done tonight. Getting the pics off the camera onto my PC and through editing takes awhile so they wont be up till near midnight. HKEquipment sounds half assed if it took them that long to send it to you. Highly recommend Fenix Store.com for all your Fenix needs.
> 
> Amazon reviewer sounds new to high output lights. Of course the lights get hot after a few minutes! Have yet to get a light in the TAC class of lights that gets to hot to hold.


Thanks! If it's too much of a trouble doing the beam shots then I say forget it. Personally I am lazy to do one as well. Lol!

I know about Fenix store. Got my E05SS and the E99Ti from them. Reason why I bought it from HKEquipment is because they promised free shipping all around the world and they did mention in their site that they will ship two days after payment. I guess I will just have to get it from Fenix store next time.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*

am charging camera battery and the TAC 3600mah 18650 now. UC35 is also running off Orbtronic 3600mah cell and is fully charged and ready to go. Think I figured out that I just cannot get to close to the beam with the camera in order for it to work close to correctly.


----------



## D6859 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,100...*



CelticCross74 said:


> Think I figured out that I just cannot get to close to the beam with the camera in order for it to work close to correctly.



Try to shine objects >100 metres (330 feet) away from the light, e.g. street and the crossroads. Take the picture so far from the flashlight that the whole beam (incl. spill) is seen in the picture. That'll give a better image of the throw and the beam pattern. Just my 2 cents.

Thank you for your efforts!


----------



## Doheny (Jul 13, 2015)

Feel like running a test to see what it steps down to in TAC Turbo mode?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

just double checked the TAC manual it steps down to 500 lumens after 5 minutes. Its raining tonight so Imma do inside beamshots in my basement.


----------



## Doheny (Jul 13, 2015)

Good info, thx!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> just double checked the TAC manual it steps down to 500 lumens after 5 minutes. Its raining tonight so Imma do inside beamshots in my basement.


Right on thank you.
That's probably underestimated.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

first two pics are the TAC last two are the UC35




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
as usual the lights are much brighter in person. They were both nearly blinding


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

Much tighter hot spot it appears?
+1


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Now I see what you meant when you say the TAC has a tighter hot spot, but does it translate to better throw?

Thank you so much for doing the beam shots. Maybe after I receive mine I could contribute some too.


----------



## techwg (Jul 14, 2015)

I am all for throw. I alternate between liking floody lights and liking throwers. I think I would like more throw/less spill. I have placed my order for a PD35 TAC and I hope to receive it in the next day(s). It's been a long time since buying my original PD35 :S but now I can finally satiate my flashlight desires with my perfect light. At least until they come out with a decent jump >1000 lumen version in the same size and form factor


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Great! My mailman turned up today with my PD35 TAC and he left the collection slip at my door step without even ringing the doorbell! So much for Singapore Post!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Great! My mailman turned up today with my PD35 TAC and he left the collection slip at my door step without even ringing the doorbell! So much for Singapore Post!



Ahh I hate that!! I once left a note for FedEx to "leave package by door" when my iPhone 6 came (I bought it as soon as it came out). They actually did it! I figured it was against a policy and maybe had a 50/50 chance.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Ahh I hate that!! I once left a note for FedEx to "leave package by door" when my iPhone 6 came (I bought it as soon as it came out). They actually did it! I figured it was against a policy and maybe had a 50/50 chance.


Don't we all hate that? DHL once left the entire Photoshop package right at my doorstep too! He tried to conceal it but the thing is I doubt that is the company policy. Don't they require a signature?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Don't we all hate that? DHL once left the entire Photoshop package right at my doorstep too! He tried to conceal it but the thing is I doubt that is the company policy. Don't they require a signature?



They require a signature for certain things, if the received/shipper requests and pays for that service. In my case I wanted them to leave it since my neighborhood is quiet and I was going to be home in a few hours anyway.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 14, 2015)

cant stress signature required delivery enough. The whole drama surrounding the delivery of my TAC could have been avoided had I opted for signature upon delivery.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 14, 2015)

Mailman did that same trick a week ago.
Wrote out slip, dropped it in box and started walking away, I was in garage and heard mail box, walked out said afternoon as he walked away, about ten further steps then he decides he'll give me my parcel.
I was choked, Canada Post when it just has to be late an delivered with attitude, they got us nailed.

Edit, forgot to say, my son was inside and door was open, only glass an screen door closed. There was no attempt.


----------



## Doheny (Jul 14, 2015)

Does the spot on the TAC almost seem too tight?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 14, 2015)

for a PD/UC35 series light the hot spot out of the TAC is the most narrow in the series. It is still twice that of most of the class though especially vs P12.


----------



## techwg (Jul 14, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> for a PD/UC35 series light the hot spot out of the TAC is the most narrow in the series. It is still twice that of most of the class though especially vs P12.



Are you saying it is significantly more narrow than the original PD35?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 14, 2015)

techwg said:


> Are you saying it is significantly more narrow than the original PD35?


Check post 127, what's your opinion on the matter?
IMO, it's tighter, but still has usable spill.

Like CC said it's the tightest in the series.


----------



## techwg (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I am ready for a tighter beam.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 14, 2015)

techwg said:


> I think I am ready for a tighter beam.


+1

It's on my list for sure when I can swing one. 
Can't justify it, just want it.


----------



## techwg (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I chose to bypass the PD35 2014 because I had my original PD35 and I could not justify the upgrade. But the fact this is a round 1000 lumens is enough, on top of the fact it will be 150 lumens better AND be a tighter beam. So for me the time is now.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 14, 2015)

the entire PD/UC35 series are essentially 1000 lumen lights depending on power source. My opinion is that the TAC just seems to have more throw range due to having a more narrow and well defined hot spot but is likely the same as the rest of the series. Until Selfbuilt or Flashlion, Kj2 etc come along with legit testing gear we wont really know for sure. My personal favorite of the series is the UC35 due to it having an inch more metal behind the head resulting in superior heat sinking. Love the low wide cooling fins machined into the USB portion of the UC35. Love the glow in the dark mode switch etc. Im going to have to measure but I believe the TAC is also the shortest of the series.


----------



## scs (Jul 14, 2015)

To guys who own this light, would you like it more or less if it had a XPL HI instead?


----------



## techwg (Jul 14, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> the entire PD/UC35 series are essentially 1000 lumen lights depending on power source. My opinion is that the TAC just seems to have more throw range due to having a more narrow and well defined hot spot but is likely the same as the rest of the series. Until Selfbuilt or Flashlion, Kj2 etc come along with legit testing gear we wont really know for sure. My personal favorite of the series is the UC35 due to it having an inch more metal behind the head resulting in superior heat sinking. Love the low wide cooling fins machined into the USB portion of the UC35. Love the glow in the dark mode switch etc. Im going to have to measure but I believe the TAC is also the shortest of the series.



I think the dimensions and design is about the same if I recall. I will know better tomorrow or the next day when I get mine. I have the PD32 UE, PD35 Original and soon the PD35 TAC. However I do not have a PD35 2014 to compare to. Does anyone have any data/experiences to share on the difference between PD35 original vs the 2014?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

scs said:


> To guys who own this light, would you like it more or less if it had a XPL HI instead?


Of course! That will be so sweet! The only reason why I am buying this is to replace the Surefire E1DL as a backup light mainly for the throw department in which my HDS fails to provide. If an XP-L HI could provide twice the throw then I am game for it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, got the PD35 TAC from the post office and my initial impression was pretty good. I will be honest. I really dislike a light that forces the user to cycle through outputs but the availability of the tactical interface is real nice. Not too sure if I like having the strobe mode in the tactical interface but I can easily click through it to get to low and I think that's good enough.

Beam color is good enough, although not the best since it is quite cool. Tint is near to coolish white on the hot spot with a very very slight greenish tint on the corona (almost unnoticeable unless white wall hunting) and a pretty white side spill. Can't really complain on the tint. It is probably still one of the best cool white tints, well at least it is not greenish as with most Surefire lights today.

As I mentioned previously, I am looking for a light that is compact enough to slight into my jeans pocket and yet packs a punch when needed. It is meant to replace the Surefire E1DL. Nothing is wrong with the E1DL. I love it, runs off RCR123 even though it is not advertised and the tint is great, but I just needed something that runs off an 18650 and the PD35 TAC fits that role perfectly. What's best, I have a bunch of slightly oversized Xtar 3400mah batteries that only fits in my 18650 version Malkoff Hound Dog (MD2 tube with new bigger bore diameter), Predator Pro V2.5, and Nitecore TM26. The Xtar 18650 now fits nicely in the Fenix PD35 TAC.

As for throw, this light isn't a thrower. The throw is about on par with the Surefire E1DL which is rated at 300 lumens but man it has a lot of side spill! If anyone of you is buying this light and expecting to see a thrower then you will be in for a great disappointment. Maybe it does throw a tad better than the PD35 (2014 version), but it probably is only by a small margin. Other than a couple of keychain lights from Fenix and some LD12 which I have given away as gifts, I don't actually own any other Fenix lights so I can't really comment on the PD35 (2014 version). Please don't take me seriously when I mentioned about the PD35 (2014 version) above as it is just pure conjecture on my part.

Unlike some here who bought this light for general use and may prefer the more floody beam, I am buying this more to play the EDCable throw light so as to fulfill what my HDS couldn't do. I wish Fenix will in no time acquire some XP-L HI and plant them in this light. That will make it a real winner!

Anodizing is great although I am not too sure how long it will last. I do realize many Chinese made lights come with pretty thin HAIII anodization as compared to many US made lights, so I am keeping my fingers crossed on this one. Can't blame me. I don't have much experiences with Fenix as a whole.

Battery tube internal is nice too! Always impressed when manufacturers incorporate springs on both positive and negative ends for shock protection on the batteries. Built quality feels superior and knurling felt good. Pocket clip held on tight enough and I doubt it will pop off that easily. I alined the clip to the side switch and finding the side switch in the dark is a real breeze using the clip as a guide. Someone mentioned about Fenix using trapezoidal threads in the PD35 now but mine came with square threads on both head and tail.

Overall, I think this light is a keeper. Those of you who are still on the fence with this. Go for it!

p.s. I am quite tied down lately and I am not sure if I could do some beam shots. If I have the time I will try to get some beam shots for you guys.


----------



## techwg (Jul 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Ok, got the PD35 TAC from the post office and my initial impression was pretty good. I will be honest. I really dislike a light that forces the user to cycle through outputs but the availability of the tactical interface is real nice. Not too sure if I like having the strobe mode in the tactical interface but I can easily click through it to get to low and I think that's good enough.
> 
> Beam color is good enough, although not the best since it is quite cool. Tint is near to coolish white on the hot spot with a very very slight greenish tint on the corona (almost unnoticeable unless white wall hunting) and a pretty white side spill. Can't really complain on the tint. It is probably still one of the best cool white tints, well at least it is not greenish as with most Surefire lights today.
> 
> ...


Nice review. I know you reference the PD35 2014 model, but I would be more interested in seeing some comparisons to the original PD35 since that is the only PD35 I had before. I chose to skip out on the 2014 model and wait for a 1000 >= lumen model. I was hoping mine would arrive today but it isn't looking good. Might be tomorrow which is a shame because I am busy tomorrow and may miss the delivery :/


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

techwg said:


> Nice review. I know you reference the PD35 2014 model, but I would be more interested in seeing some comparisons to the original PD35 since that is the only PD35 I had before. I chose to skip out on the 2014 model and wait for a 1000 >= lumen model. I was hoping mine would arrive today but it isn't looking good. Might be tomorrow which is a shame because I am busy tomorrow and may miss the delivery :/


I am curious to know too. Early reviews of the PD35 shows that Fenix is underrating their lumen output. Actual numbers have it pretty close to 1000 lumens instead of 850 lumens. Don't be surprised if you don't see any significant difference in the output between the two. At least you now have two output modes to choose from in a single light. For my usage I find the tactical UI mode friendly. I don't need all the other outputs except low and max, and the tactical interface allows easy switching of outputs, especially when I can do it easily with the tail switch. Wish I can do away with the strobe on the tactical interface but whatever... It is not too much of a hassle to toggle through one more output.


----------



## techwg (Jul 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I am curious to know too. Early reviews of the PD35 shows that Fenix is underrating their lumen output. Actual numbers have it pretty close to 1000 lumens instead of 850 lumens. Don't be surprised if you don't see any significant difference in the output between the two. At least you now have two output modes to choose from in a single light. For my usage I find the tactical UI mode friendly. I don't need all the other outputs except low and max, and the tactical interface allows easy switching of outputs, especially when I can do it easily with the tail switch. Wish I can do away with the strobe on the tactical interface but whatever... It is not too much of a hassle to toggle through one more output.



I would seriously hope it is adequately brighter. Logically IF my 850 lumen PD35 original is closer to 1000 lumens, firstly do you have any link to data which says this? secondly if Fenix does under-rate their lumens, then it would make sense that 1000 lumens on the PD35 TAC will be under-rated also and probably closer to 1150. But I cannot truly see Fenix under-rating and thus selling themselves short.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

techwg said:


> I would seriously hope it is adequately brighter. Logically IF my 850 lumen PD35 original is closer to 1000 lumens, firstly do you have any link to data which says this? secondly if Fenix does under-rate their lumens, then it would make sense that 1000 lumens on the PD35 TAC will be under-rated also and probably closer to 1150. But I cannot truly see Fenix under-rating and thus selling themselves short.


Review done by Selfbuilt shows the 850 lumen PD35 firing at 980 lumen based on ANSI FL-1 standards.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2xCR123A-RCR)-Review-BEAMSHOTS-RUNTIME-VIDEO

I was just wondering that Fenix may have over-rated their PD35 then but right now they may have been more spot on in their ratings? I doubt it is a case of Fenix selling themselves short but because of differences in emitter efficiencies, they are taking a more conservative numbers by showing the lowest possible lumen rating from the least efficient emitter.


----------



## techwg (Jul 15, 2015)

He even says:



> There is a generally good concordance between my estimated lumens and Fenix published specs – except my measures are all somewhat higher.  As always, you have to consider my estimated lumens as a source of _relative_ measures between lights *(i.e., not to be taken as absolute values).*


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

techwg said:


> He even says:


Oh I miss that part. And now I am really curious to see what the differences would be like after you get your light. Would be great to see a side by side beam shot.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 15, 2015)

Selfbuilts results are pretty reliable actually as are Flashlions. He has to say they are not to be taken at absolute values because he doesnt have a 20 thousand dollar integrating sphere and hes not an ANSI official. His lightbox set up is pretty damn well done though. I have found his results over the years to be pretty dead on every time. My two "850" PD35's blast just as hard as the 2014 and 2015 versions so I believe his PD35 results. Selfbuilt really knows what hes doing when it comes to testing and he tests with ANSI approved lux meters etc. At the most vs a super expensive integrating sphere his results may be off a lumen or two his set up is just that good. The XP-L being more efficient than the XM-L2 I would expect to see no less than 1050 lumens on an 18650 and possibly 1120 on 2xCR123's. I like that Fenix underrates its lights. My 2015 TK35 for example rated by fenix at 960 lumens I would expect an actual output of 1020 in independent testing. Never seen a UC35 test done in the review section but Im pretty sure the results would vary 980-1050 lumens depending on power source just like the rest of the UC/PD35 line.


----------



## techwg (Jul 16, 2015)

Well it strikes me if they underrate their lumen counts, that would be a cheap way to decide to just underrate the lumen count less on the new model and do very little to increase the brightness. I doubt they could get away with that. I think guys like that who do comparison testing I trust the comparative results. This result for this light vs that result for that light, but I trust Fenix's lumen rating as a single number more than others single number ratings as far as "as is" goes. My PD35 is 850 lumens, when I get my PD35 TAC (hopefully today) I am hoping to see the difference and get more throw out of it, how ever much that might be. 150 lumens increase is not absolutely massive, but it is a decent jump, not to mention a nice pleasing number. It is everything I was asking Fenix for a while back on twitter.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Fenix PD35 Tactical Edition,tactical mode and outdoor mode,XP-L LED,1000 lm*



CelticCross74 said:


> Selfbuilts results are pretty reliable actually as are Flashlions... I have found his results over the years to be pretty dead on every time.



Here is what Selfbuilt thinks about the accuracy of his ratings: 



> "I tend to agree that my middle-lumen estimates (i.e., ~300-800 range) seem to be a bit higher than current norms suggest... I am noticing a somewhat consistently elevated result for my calibration in the ~300-800 lumen range, by about ~10% or so."
> 
> _Source: Thrunite Neutron 2A (1xAA/14500 2xAA) and 2C (1xRCR/18650 2xCR123A/RCR) 2014 Review_


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2015)

techwg said:


> Well it strikes me if they underrate their lumen counts, that would be a cheap way to decide to just underrate the lumen count less on the new model and do very little to increase the brightness. I doubt they could get away with that. I think guys like that who do comparison testing I trust the comparative results. This result for this light vs that result for that light, but I trust Fenix's lumen rating as a single number more than others single number ratings as far as "as is" goes. My PD35 is 850 lumens, when I get my PD35 TAC (hopefully today) I am hoping to see the difference and get more throw out of it, how ever much that might be. 150 lumens increase is not absolutely massive, but it is a decent jump, not to mention a nice pleasing number. It is everything I was asking Fenix for a while back on twitter.


At that output, 150 lumens difference is not going to give you any noticeable difference. You will need a 2 to 4 times increase to see any drastic difference in the output. Maybe you will notice a very very slight difference but nothing you can't live without. In my opinion, nothing worth the excitement if I am already the owner of an 850 lumen PD35. Well, we shall see about that. Just can't wait for you to receive yours so we can all hear your opinion on it. Like I said, I don't have one and I am curious to find out.


----------



## techwg (Jul 16, 2015)

Well extra range and having a new light is enough for me. I know 150 lumens is not a vast increase, what with the eye detecting light logarithmically or what ever it is. But classicly 100+ lumen jumps have been pretty average between new lights till the big jumps in lumens.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2015)

techwg said:


> Well extra range and having a new light is enough for me. I know 150 lumens is not a vast increase, what with the eye detecting light logarithmically or what ever it is. But classicly 100+ lumen jumps have been pretty average between new lights till the big jumps in lumens.


Right on. That's what I want to know. Will you see an increase in throw? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 16, 2015)

lol
Similar to my earlier thought, can't justify it, just want it.

I'd think CC knows that feeling all too well having most of the 35 series new an old. 
He knew none blew away others but has them still, I'm the same, I even bought two of the PDs, may with new model as well.
One for wife when strolling and others for empty hands at them times we wander off to local creek ravine valley.


----------



## techwg (Jul 16, 2015)

I am doing some videos on it. So far I have the daytime overview video done. I am making a playlist for the videos. This playlist has the one video so far, stay tuned for the next videos... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNpExbvcyUkPGFM7neI55JI1hh9rV-Ao4


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2015)

techwg said:


> I am doing some videos on it. So far I have the daytime overview video done. I am making a playlist for the videos. This playlist has the one video so far, stay tuned for the next videos... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNpExbvcyUkPGFM7neI55JI1hh9rV-Ao4


Thanks. Wish you had done this earlier. Before I bought mine I was looking everywhere for a video review and I found none.


----------



## techwg (Jul 16, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks. Wish you had done this earlier. Before I bought mine I was looking everywhere for a video review and I found none.



I know what you mean. I was looking all over for one also and found absolutely zero videos... :O I just got mine today. I am waiting for nightfall to see if the whether is ok to do some night footage.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2015)

techwg said:


> I know what you mean. I was looking all over for one also and found absolutely zero videos... :O I just got mine today. I am waiting for nightfall to see if the whether is ok to do some night footage.


Be sure to add the original PD35 into the beam test video. Thanks!!


----------



## techwg (Jul 16, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Be sure to add the original PD35 into the beam test video. Thanks!!



I will be dedicating a video just to comparisons  The first outdoor one will be just showcasing the PD35 TAC experience and then the other one will be comparisons. I will add PD32 UE into the comparisons video also since I have it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 17, 2015)

Some of you mentioned about being happy with the new metal button for mode switching. Having not own one with the rubber button, what's wrong with the rubber button? I played with the LD12 a few times before gifting them out and thought it felt good. Is there something I don't know?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jul 17, 2015)

Yea that also surprised me. I really like the rubber button on my 2 Fenix PD35's and dislike the look of the metal button. And usually dislike the feel of a metal button. 

Also techwg I subbed to your channel on youtube after you posted the comparison vid and I saw a old video of yours, of a TK10. That's pretty funny, about 5-6 years ago (when I was 15) and I really got into flashlights I remember watching that vid like 10 times and I thought that light was so cool, so I ended up buying it and still have it to this day


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jul 17, 2015)

Just saw the PD35 Tac is in stock here in the Netherlands so ordered one and see how i'll like it tomorrow.


----------



## techwg (Jul 17, 2015)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Yea that also surprised me. I really like the rubber button on my 2 Fenix PD35's and dislike the look of the metal button. And usually dislike the feel of a metal button.
> 
> Also techwg I subbed to your channel on youtube after you posted the comparison vid and I saw a old video of yours, of a TK10. That's pretty funny, about 5-6 years ago (when I was 15) and I really got into flashlights I remember watching that vid like 10 times and I thought that light was so cool, so I ended up buying it and still have it to this day



Haha very cool indeed. I hope to have a new comparison between the PD35 TAC, PD35 Original and the PD32 UE soon, maybe tonight if I can wangle it.


----------



## TheIntruder (Jul 17, 2015)

techwg said:


> Haha very cool indeed. I hope to have a new comparison between the PD35 TAC, PD35 Original and the PD32 UE soon, maybe tonight if I can wangle it.




Looking forward to it.

I've been waiting to get my first "real" flashlight, and wanted something that was a good EDC/all-purpose light. I'm glad I waited long enough for the TAC version (their marketing is a bit inconsistent, since the LD22 with similar updates is a "2015" edition, but whatever) to emerge.

For me, the tactical mode isn't important, and the lumen differences are minor enough between the two.

So, it comes down to the beam shape, tint (which is the main criticism people seem to have of the 2014), and the metal button.

One other difference is that the 2014 can be had for a few Lincolns less, if one can strike at the right time, which would nicely cover a battery and charger.

Decisions...


----------



## techwg (Jul 17, 2015)

Well the tint is great in my opinion. My bedroom has all white walls, yet it is a weird kind of white because my PD32 UE which has neutral white LED has a very light but very noticeable purple tint on the wall and I *know *it is not the light... because previous tests have shown great tint. So with the PD35 on my "white" wall I can only see a very very incredibly light purple hue but only when I compare it (PD35 TAC) against the original PD35. So I while at this moment I am not 100% sure what to classify the tint as, it is very tiny away from pure white and a pleasure to use. btw, I have the third of 4 videos now done that shows the colour rendition and beam profile and close range navigation experience on the playlist in my signature. Hopefully that will be useful to you.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jul 18, 2015)

I just got the PD35 Tac aswell, just had to have it. It's still light outside so can't say too much about brightness or throw but i'm really surprised by how good the tint is. (For me) 
I'll give more comments about it tonight so I can get a better idea of the diffrence but I like it compared to the 2014, 850 lumen model. The 2014 seems whiter on the higher modes (bright, hard white) and the Tac seems a bit softer, if that makes any sense. And on the lower modes the 2014 seems a fair bit greener than the Tac model.

The metal button also pleasantly surprised me. Has a good feel to it, feels solid and doesn't make a hard click like the rubber button does. (Stil prefer the look of the rubber button though)
The tactical mode works really well and I really like it, don't need to click trough it you can just half click to go trough them fast.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice feedback.

Do you think metal button will allow some tactile feel in very cold temperatures?

That's my concern, the rubber gives some drag to heavy fabric/clothing/gloves where the metal may need bare skin or a visual to find, outside of moving clip in alignment with button as most do.

I still want it. ☺


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jul 18, 2015)

I just tried it, sort of. Wearing a vest and putting the sleeves over my hands trying to feel the button and the metal button is slightly less easy to find, indeed because of drag of the rubber button. However like you said I align the clip with the button and that makes it easy to find the button, rubber or metal it didn't matter to me, I could find both quickly not looking but just feeling the clip.

The metal button is easily pressed, you don't have to be right in the dead center of the button so I think it can also be operated moderately well with gloves.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 18, 2015)

That is good news.

I didn't think this is a issue, it's just different then what they've done for last four years.

Looks alone lend to durable side over the rubber, and if no utility is lost, life is grand. 

I want one. ☺


----------



## techwg (Jul 18, 2015)

Everyone should get a PD35 TAC! Videos are in my signature. The only down side that I can tell revolves around the less easy ability to find the button in the dark. I think other people have said about the rubber causing some drag to make it easier to find and I agree. I have to kind of use my hand to bounce some light back on the body of the light enough to find it. With the way the heatsinking goes from lines to smooth, lines to smooth, lines to Oh there's the button, lines to smooth etc it is very easy to keep missing the button or think you found it and press and realise you are pressing heatsink on the smooth side. But over all the light is my best light. I am so happy to have a new light


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jul 18, 2015)

It's nice and dark out so I went and lit up some stuff down on the streets (i'm in a flat). 

The PD35 Tac seems to be as bright as the 2014 PD35, the diffrence might be in the spill or a tad more throw but I can't notice it at this moment, maybe because of the slight ambient lighting. I definatly like the tint on the new Tac over the whiter old model. Also on the old model you have a obvious hotspot, like a perfect circle. Where as the Tac model has an evenly large hotspot but fades a bit nicer into the spill, it's not a hard line. 
One thing that is a drawback and I noticed right away is that the Tac model get's HOT. It get's hot quick! Faster than the older model by a bit. This obviously suggest the light has more power but it still surprised me. Maybe the new heatsink design is less efficient?
All in all I do really like the light and I am a big fan of the tactical mode.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 18, 2015)

I am glad you love your TAC techwg  I love mine too!

Been out trekking and hiking two nights in a row. The first night was in search of the hidden Japanese Shinto shrine left over by the Japanese troops during World War II, and the 2nd night was in search of a long forgotten underground bunker and tunnel left over by the British Royal Air Force, also during World War II. Throughout my TAC was with me. Of course I had along with me the 4000K XP-L HDS rotary, Zebralight H602w as well as the 18650 4000K XP-L Malkoff Hound Dog. Can't be a flashaholic without the addition arsenal, can I? Although I am a neutral white, high CRI and warm white fan, which all the other 3 lights are, I am perfectly happy with the PD35 TAC.

The tint of the TAC is slightly bluish, with a little magenta tinge in it. Despite not being warmer in tint like some neutral or warm white lights, I have no problems discerning details with it. I think it is amazing that something so small is able to output such an amazing amount of light. Most of the time I was on low output (one level above Eco mode) and it is more than enough in lighting up the trail. If I need to see more, the max or turbo output is great. Just out of curiosity, I left it in max output for 5 minutes and it got pretty warm but it was never too hot to hold. I do have to say that there is a green tinge on Eco and low output but it was never too serious an issue.

Just loving how it felt like in the hands.

Lighting up the path on max.






What used to be a pump room. Whatever brightness the TAC projected in the hot spot was easily absorbed by the water and leaving only the spill beam to light up all the sides of the wall.





Not sure what this is but it sure looks interesting. The hot spot is so bright the camera had to cut down the exposure to prevent the details in the hot spot from blowing out. Do note that because of the reduced exposure most of the very visible spill beam was lost. In person the spill beam is very bright.





A cleansing trough for ritual cleansing.





Pillar support for the cleansing trough, it comes in a set of three stones as what you see here, and there is one in each corner. Low output.





TAC lighting up the trough with the spill beam lighting up the people.





These photos are taken with a dummy iPhone with all settings on auto. That said, do not assume the brightness and color you see here are correct. These photos serves as a reference for those who would like to see the beam pattern in actual use.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice pictures! Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to go on another night hike!


----------



## techwg (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice to see some more images on this light. You can check out the playlist in my signature to see the 4 videos I made. I just got done with the comparison video between several lights and the PD35 TAC. I wish more people would make some videos on it. I love to see other people's experiences with a light I have


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 18, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> ............Early reviews of the PD35 shows that Fenix is underrating their lumen output. Actual numbers have it pretty close to 1000 lumens instead of 850 lumens. Don't be surprised if you don't see any significant difference in the output between the two. ...........


Agreed. I have the PD35 850 lumen version and it can hold above 57000 lux in my light box set up before the timed down turn. That equates to slightly over 1000 "estimated" lumens which is an equation like Selfbuilt that I have come up with on my light box from the dozens of lights tested over the years. So its not an absolute accurate number but is definitely a comparison against different lights.

I think the 2014 edition was a catch up to what the output actually is. Maybe Fenix was too conservative early on. So I have to wonder if the 2014 edition even had a change to the driver? I would buy the new Tac version based on the totally different operation of the light rather than the advertised increase in output. When checking lights outside that are so close together in specification, you can't tell which actually has the higher lumen number when the beam widths are different or the hot spots more or less intense. But it is possible that the new Tac version may have even higher output than 1000 lumens but to know where that is would require a light meter.


----------



## techwg (Jul 18, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Agreed. I have the PD35 850 lumen version and it can hold above 57000 lux in my light box set up before the timed down turn. That equates to slightly over 1000 "estimated" lumens which is an equation like Selfbuilt that I have come up with on my light box from the dozens of lights tested over the years. So its not an absolute accurate number but is definitely a comparison against different lights.
> 
> I think the 2014 edition was a catch up to what the output actually is. Maybe Fenix was too conservative early on. So I have to wonder if the 2014 edition even had a change to the driver? I would buy the new Tac version based on the totally different operation of the light rather than the advertised increase in output. When checking lights outside that are so close together in specification, you can't tell which actually has the higher lumen number when the beam widths are different or the hot spots more or less intense. But it is possible that the new Tac version may have even higher output than 1000 lumens but to know where that is would require a light meter.


The TAC mode is ok, but I would have preferred having auto Turbo, Strobe, Mid, Eco. I would use TAC mode but I do not like choosing between Turbo and Eco and then taking extra time to get to the mode I want  Maybe TAC mode might be good for a security guard/bouncer/law enforcement officer but for an average joe, the only use for it I can think of is either if you always use turbo only or you go walking and like the idea of quick access to strobe.

On another topic, can some other people make some review videos on this light? I would *really *like to see some other than my own so that I can see the light I have being used in more situations, more locations etc.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all!

Here is the *PD35 TAC (2015) review*. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 19, 2015)

if that's the case buy a neutral white tint light then. A lot of people like cool white.


----------



## techwg (Jul 19, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here is the *PD35 TAC (2015) review*. Hope you enjoy it.



Very nice indeed. Thanks.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2015)

Great review by candle lamp and video by techwg! Thanks for taking the time to put these up!


----------



## techwg (Jul 19, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Great review by candle lamp and video by techwg! Thanks for taking the time to put these up!


No problem. I just wish there were more video reviews. I really enjoy watching how my light is being used  but so far there are no others, which is depressing ;( lol


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2015)

techwg said:


> No problem. I just wish there were more video reviews. I really enjoy watching how my light is being used  but so far there are no others, which is depressing ;( lol


Been wanting to do some video reviews myself but where I am residing everywhere is bright. Will have to get somewhere far before I can do any decent reviews. At least let me clear my work first.


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 22, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Been wanting to do some video reviews myself but where I am residing everywhere is bright. Will have to get somewhere far before I can do any decent reviews. At least let me clear my work first.



In fact,you could test it in your bed room at night as it is dark,if you don't need to take pictures of the beamshots.


----------



## TheIntruder (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks to techwg for the video, and candle lamp for the written reviews.

They made it easy to decide to order....the TAC!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got mine today and have ran it for about a half hour tonight. I like it. Here are my thoughts about the light. The build quality is good. The beam is clean and artifact free. The tint is a nice cool white. Very little tint shift across the beam. Mode spacing is good. A moon mode would have been a bonus. (Are you listening Fenix?). Mine will stay in outdoor mode pretty much all the time. The clip is better than expected. The stainless button is a nice touch too. Should be more durable for the long haul than the older rubber versions. The output step down happened pretty close to the 5 min mark. The light was getting hot but not too hot to hold. One bump of the side switch bumped it back up to turbo. I done a short youtube video on the light. It was recorded on my iphone 6. The video quality does not do the light justice. It's the best I can offer at the moment. Here is a link to it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykxv0qWNbw8


----------



## colight (Jul 29, 2015)

The latest review by candle lamp,great review!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uot-2015-(XP-L-V5-1x18650-or-2xCR123A)-Review


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 6, 2015)

techwg said:


> I am doing some videos on it. So far I have the daytime overview video done. I am making a playlist for the videos. This playlist has the one video so far, stay tuned for the next videos... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNpExbvcyUkPGFM7neI55JI1hh9rV-Ao4



I have watched the four videos,thansk for sharing and your good jobs.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 6, 2015)

its a shame my TAC doesnt have mode memory on TAC mode youve gotta go through all 3 settings turbo, strobe then low every time. Although I dont really have much use for the TAC mode itd be nice if mine had mode memory on it. I am pretty surprised Fenix did not at least make mode memory TAC a 3rd setting


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> its a shame my TAC doesnt have mode memory on TAC mode youve gotta go through all 3 settings turbo, strobe then low every time. Although I dont really have much use for the TAC mode itd be nice if mine had mode memory on it. I am pretty surprised Fenix did not at least make mode memory TAC a 3rd setting


But why would you need mode memory? Tactical mode is just tactical mode. Comes on in high every time with a single tap and quick double tap for strobe. The low output is really just a compromise, placed there just so the user could have a lower output for navigating around. Otherwise tactical usage you would need only high and/or strobe.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 7, 2015)

Im thinking of what an LEO does most and that is sitting in their cruiser doing paperwork and or typing on their cruisers little computer. Having to go through turbo and strobe just to get to low in order to do said work at night would bug me and possibly blind me if I was a LEO. 75% of the time I would imagine an LEO just needing the low mode for said work. The quick strobe access of the TAC mode is pretty sweet though the strobe on the TAC is pretty wicked with its XP-L emitter.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Im thinking of what an LEO does most and that is sitting in their cruiser doing paperwork and or typing on their cruisers little computer. Having to go through turbo and strobe just to get to low in order to do said work at night would bug me and possibly blind me if I was a LEO. 75% of the time I would imagine an LEO just needing the low mode for said work. The quick strobe access of the TAC mode is pretty sweet though the strobe on the TAC is pretty wicked with its XP-L emitter.


I see... That's where a 2nd light comes into the picture :devil:, purely for low output. Actually I mean it. That's why my HDS is always my main go to light for almost every mundane tasks.

If I am an LEO, I wouldn't want to mess around with my tactical light. The last thing I want is to forget to switch it back to max output before turning it off, and during a high stress tactical situation turning on the light on low instead of max.

Honestly I never liked mode memory. I would prefer my lights to be predictable. Either it turns on at lowest all the time or highest all the time. It is easy for some to say "I changed my output to max before switching it off. It's part of my muscle memory now. Easy peasy." But when one is busy and the mind is engaged you never could always remember everything.


----------



## BossAholic (Aug 7, 2015)

I am a police officer. We don't use flashlights for illumination inside our vehicles. We have special dome lights for that. And although its a significant part of our daily routine, paperwork and typing on our computers is not what we do most. 

Pjandyho gave an accurate explanation of why an officer would prefer to have the light always start on high.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Aug 8, 2015)

I am wanting to upgrade to 35tac for that same reason. I'm not LEO, just a somewhat prepared citizen, but I figure if I need the light NOW I need it on high. If I need it on low, the situation if probably less time critical.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 10, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I see... That's where a 2nd light comes into the picture :devil:, purely for low output. Actually I mean it. That's why my HDS is always my main go to light for almost every mundane tasks.
> 
> If I am an LEO, I wouldn't want to mess around with my tactical light. The last thing I want is to forget to switch it back to max output before turning it off, and during a high stress tactical situation turning on the light on low instead of max.
> 
> Honestly I never liked mode memory. I would prefer my lights to be predictable. Either it turns on at lowest all the time or highest all the time. It is easy for some to say "I changed my output to max before switching it off. It's part of my muscle memory now. Easy peasy." But when one is busy and the mind is engaged you never could always remember everything.



Thanks for sharing this,do you think a flashlight with just two modes,high and low,and also with a strobe mode,is a good tactical flashlight?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 10, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Thanks for sharing this,do you think a flashlight with just two modes,high and low,and also with a strobe mode,is a good tactical flashlight?


Not really in my opinion. If it was put in there it really is a compromise to get everything in there. A tactical flashlight should always be a single mode high output only and nothing else. The Surefire Fury Combatlight and the Elzetta Bravo/Charlie with twisty tail cap are great examples of a good tactical flashlight.

Momentary flash, move, flash, move, flash, move... This is how it's done to disorientate the bad guys. You want to blind them and move off so if they return fire you would be gone. Surefire's E2DL Ultra is an example of a horrible tactical light, and to me the 2nd output on low is a real compromise.

Disclaimer: I was in the military once and not in law enforcement but I figure this is how they do it in SWAT training.


----------



## techwg (Aug 11, 2015)

I agree. For people who need it, TAC mode is great. I think I would only enable it specifically if I go out walking when it is dark. The downside is it makes it more convoluted to get back to the classic modes, so I tend to manually leave my light on turbo and then step down if I do not need turbo. I do like the idea of TAC but for me, it's delay in getting to a lower (but not really low) mode is just too much.


----------



## monanza (Aug 11, 2015)

This is good information on tactical (as opposed to tacticool I guess ). Thanks for sharing. It would be nice to have a post/forum that describes/discusses the preferred modes of operation for different duty lights, like LEO, military, hunting, search and rescue, caving, ninja :devil:. I guess there is no simple answer to some activities.

Unless of course we already have such a post/forum.:thinking:


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 12, 2015)

techwg said:


> I agree. For people who need it, TAC mode is great. I think I would only enable it specifically if I go out walking when it is dark. The downside is it makes it more convoluted to get back to the classic modes, so I tend to manually leave my light on turbo and then step down if I do not need turbo. I do like the idea of TAC but for me, it's delay in getting to a lower (but not really low) mode is just too much.


I do use the Tactical mode mainly when out trekking. I will be on low output mainly which is bright enough and when things go bum I just switch it off and on again and I get max output. The only thing I will have to make do with is I will have to access strobe first before going back to low output.

If I am not out trekking my light will be on Outdoors mode and it works well for me this way. Mine will be set to max all the time and if there is a need to access low first I just cup the head on my body before switching it on, tap once to change to Eco mode before using.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 12, 2015)

colight said:


> The latest review by candle lamp,great review!
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uot-2015-(XP-L-V5-1x18650-or-2xCR123A)-Review



NICE.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 22, 2015)

the TAC has really grown on me. Love the switch access it just feels more compact. Anyways here it is lighting up my back yard pretty darn well


----------



## Eagles1181 (Aug 22, 2015)

Should have one arriving the first part of next week. I am getting excited.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 26, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> the TAC has really grown on me. Love the switch access it just feels more compact. Anyways here it is lighting up my back yard pretty darn well



Nice photo,I found your beamshot of UC35 in another post,very good.


----------



## Doheny (Aug 26, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> the TAC has really grown on me. Love the switch access it just feels more compact. Anyways here it is lighting up my back yard pretty darn well



Lotta grass to mow!

How far from the light to the fence?


----------



## Jiri (Oct 31, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I'm not missing moon light on mine honestly.
> 
> I don't use a 1000 lumen PD for bed duty, I use a smaller light.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. A lot of guys constantly complain about that some brand doesn't offer a moonlight mode or tailstand... so buy what suits you better. There is no perfect universal light for everyone.


----------



## Jiri (Oct 31, 2015)

techwg said:


> For me, a moonlight mode is not a deal maker or breaker. It would be nice as a convenience thing so I could read in the dark, but realistically I rarely even read in any situations as it is, let alone in the dark. So to me, my lights are mainly "I need to see where I am going, hmm do I need super power brightness or will something lower do?". So a low of 8-10 lumens and a medium of 60~ is perfect for me. As long as I have piercing good range light when I need it and lower intensity for times where I really don't need that level of throw-brightness and would rather save battery life I'm good.



Agreed again. And Techwg I am glad you're here as well... I really like your YT channel... you and one of your comparasion videos made me to buy my first Fenix lights ... Fenix P2D and P3D  almost eight years ago...  Cheers! (it's this one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzU6mNUV98k&index=30&list=PL586B27837F768DB2 )


----------



## techwg (Oct 31, 2015)

Jiri said:


> Agreed again. And Techwg I am glad you're here as well... I really like your YT channel... you and one of your comparasion videos made me to buy my first Fenix lights ... Fenix P2D and P3D  almost eight years ago...  Cheers! (it's this one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzU6mNUV98k&index=30&list=PL586B27837F768DB2 )




Wow what a blast from the past  Very nice!


----------



## tango44 (Oct 31, 2015)

The beam on the PD35 is too wide an flood for mi taste!
the size of the PD32 is perfect for me.


----------



## techwg (Oct 31, 2015)

tango44 said:


> The beam on the PD35 is too wide an flood for mi taste!
> the size of the PD32 is perfect for me.



But the TAC edition of the PD35 seems slightly tighter, but I would like a far tighter spot like my old PD30 R2 LED flashlight. I do appreciate spill and floody ability to see what's going on around me, but I would like the option of a "reach out and touch something" flashlight.


----------



## LEDeez (Nov 1, 2015)

I just received my first "real" flashlight yesterday. I got the PD35 TAC and think it is the best thing ever. The eco mode is perfect for me and usually all I need to walk around at night while the 60 lumen low mode is used sometimes for just a bit more light. It is nice to have the higher modes when a bear or two are heard nearby. I looked at the Thrunite TN12 but did not want a firefly mode and appreciate the 60 lumen mode the PD35 offers where the TN12 goes from 11 to 145 lumens for a bigger than I wanted gap. The only problem I am discovering is that after 24 hours of owning this flashlight, I think I am already becoming a flashaholic. :twothumbs


----------



## Milw light (Dec 21, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> I read the specs on this yesterday. It might be easier once you actually do it, but to me the UI of this light just seems overly complicated. That being said, I have never had a light with multiple sets of modes, so I have no experience to work with. What are other people's opinions?
> 
> Eagle


Takes a bit of getting used to the Tac mode. With a full press it comes on in Turbo then off with the next full press. With a half press you get Turbo then quickly let the button"most" of the way back & half press you get Strobe, then "most" of the way back & quick press you get low. Once you get a feel for the end button this works well, but nothing I would remotely depend on in a life & death situation if you had to have say strobe. Turbo is there for you 100 percent.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 25, 2017)

Possible shilling thread closed.
 FYI: While discussion threads are of course permitted, creating a thread by merely posting a website hyperlink & a 'file pic' is not an acceptable discussion opener.


----------

